# Sheer Bliss



## Rotten_Bunny (10/2/15)

So i am glued horizontaly to my couch, i have the record player playing Puccini's Madame Butterfly, a glass of ice cold Red Wine and Morticia Addams firm in my Grasp. Her life force tonight is 5 pawns 5th Rank. Her heart coiled in at 0.8 still, the original that a brilliant surgeon by the name of @Andre transplanted.

Ladies and Gentlemen, 

I hereby conclude that it cannot get any better than this, 

Well not for this moment anyway.

Just wanted to share,

Thanks 


Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD (10/2/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> So i am glued horizontaly to my couch, i have the record player playing Puccini's Madame Butterfly, a glass of ice cold Red Wine and Morticia Addams firm in my Grasp. Her life force tonight is 5 pawns 5th Rank. Her heart coiled in at 0.8 still, the original that a brilliant surgeon by the name of @Andre transplanted.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> ...




 
Im experiencing a similar feeling right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/2/15)

So well said @Rotten_Bunny 
Glad for you!
Sip that wine and vape that 5th Rank in style

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/2/15)

Awesome....with that ceramic wick the Reo certainly is a lazy person's dream...which suits me perfectly, especially after struggling to build a coil on the little eGrip's deck.
And nothing like loud and clear classical music to truly relax. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (11/2/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome....with that ceramic wick the Reo certainly is a lazy person's dream...which suits me perfectly, especially after struggling to build a coil on the little eGrip's deck.
> And nothing like loud and clear classical music to truly relax. Enjoy!


Noooooo not lazy at all, just not going to fix what aint broke yet...

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Noooooo not lazy at all, just not going to fix what aint broke yet...
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Lol, of course....was referring to myself....hate wicking.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

So awesome when you come to the realisation that Vaping Nirvana has been reached!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

